# Eyeing the Paris Air Show



## observor 69 (23 Jun 2007)

Link to photos of Paris Air Show

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070619.wparisairshow_gallery0619/PhotoGallery01?slot=1


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Jun 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Link to photos of Paris Air Show
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070619.wparisairshow_gallery0619/PhotoGallery01?slot=1




Funny....I didn't see the Airbus A400M on display.....   ;D


G2G


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Jun 2007)

Here is another good link to the Paris Air Show with photo's and commentary:

http://www.weeklystandard.com/weblogs/twsfp/


----------



## observor 69 (24 Jun 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Funny....I didn't see the Airbus A400M on display.....   ;D
> 
> 
> G2G



Check out the Weekly Standard link, it has a nice one.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Jun 2007)

Oh... that Paris air show. For a moment I thought we were going to see an xray of her head.


----------



## Yrys (27 Jun 2007)

;D


----------

